# has anyone had really bad tummy ache on there two week wait?



## giggles (Oct 19, 2008)

I KNOW ME AGAIN,

                        BUT WONDERING HAS ANYONE HAD TUMMYACHE ON THERE TWO WEEK WAIT BEFORE?  MY TUMMY FEELS UNCOMFORTABLE ESPECIALLY AFTER IVE EATEN I HAD A DAY 3 TRANSFER ON 24TH JAN SO ON DAY 8 OF ET.  ALSO OVARY AREA ACHING COULD IT BE SIGNS OF MRS P OR OTHER? ANYIDEAS IF THIS IS GOOD OR BAD?

tHANKS FOR THE HELP GIGGLES XX


----------



## kim78 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey Giggles I am half way through the 2ww and I wouldn't say I have had tummyache but I have had a really bloated and swollen tummy since a couple of days after my ET.  It is beginning to go down a bit now but I looked about 6 months gone, now I just look about 4 monts    I had my transfer on the 24th aswell is your test date the 10th Feb??  How are you getting on?


----------



## Mesenet (Oct 23, 2008)

I only had my transfer this morning, and I am as bloated as a beach ball!  I think it is pretty normal to feel like that,and also to have a few twinges and cramps here and there, usually as a result of the battering our ovaries and womb took with the hormones and all the poking inside.  Plus the Cyclogest, of course, or whatever luteal support you are taking.

I feel like a beached whale...


----------



## Lindsayhelen (Aug 5, 2008)

HI
I've had a really uncomfortable tummy since EC. Bloated, achey etc apparently this is normal. I was told though that if it became a really sharp pain and I started to feel nauseous or short of breath to let them know as it might be OHSS. Thankfully haven't had any of those and it does now seem to be settling, hope that continues!

Hope yours settles,  
Love,
Lindsay x


----------



## giggles (Oct 19, 2008)

hi kim78,

            my preg test is on feb5th. hopeing for a big fat positive result            hows u?

giggles xx


----------



## colly74 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi giggles, it me colly74, I'm glad i found you!!! Ive been chatting to you on the chat page but haven't seen you on there for ages.

I had egg transfer on Thurday 29th Jan, my EC was Mon 26th, my test date is Mon9th Feb, i had 1x8cell grade 1(best) and 1 x 6cell grade 2 put back in on a day 3 transfer
I'm feeling exactly like you, Ive been getting belly pains like  I'm about to come on me period plus as from last night my ovaries really hurt to as if I'm growing loads of eggs in there again, i did have cyst removed before stimming and had them removed again while they were doing EC as some of them come back and they grow back fast, so I'm wondering if i have cyst again?

If i am like i am tomorrow, I'm gonna phone up my clinic and see if they can scan me.

It would be nice to hear from you
Love
Collette
xxx


----------



## anyamac (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm one week 2 of my 2ww and have been really bloated since about day 2 after ET. Felt a bit nauseous for the first few days but that has settled down. Get a few twinges (ovary region) throughout the day. Bloat not sore or uncomfortable. Just "look pregnant".
6 more sleeps till test date.
Good luck to u all.
x


----------



## giggles (Oct 19, 2008)

hiya colly74,

                  Thats really great news about the quality of your eggs you must be so chuffed, i hope you start to feel better soon also     lets hope those pains are a good sign    my tummyache comes and goes BUT ive just posted a new update on 2ww site because im now two days away from pregnancy result i peed on stick this afternoon and it was a big fat positive    im so excited will pee on another tomrrow too but im so pleased right now.  I hope you get you bfp    aswell will keep you posted on confirmed outcome from clinic thur good luck keep in touch>xxx    big  

Love giggles xxx


----------



## colly74 (Jan 17, 2009)

Giggles OH my god!!!!!! I cant believe it, i was shaking when i read about you doing a test and it was positive, i got so excited that i called my hubby and told him!!!!!
Well done babe, lets us know how you get on.
xxxxxxx


----------

